# Fuel gauge and pressure in tank



## Joe777 (Apr 25, 2021)

Last week I took my 2017 Cruze Diesel for a 600 mil drive down to Myrtle Beach. Everything was fine my mpg was around 45 . Then I notice the fuel gauge going down. I actual could see it going down so I pulled off of 95 expecting to see diesel leaking either from the fuel filter or somewhere else. I was really worried that it might be getting into my crankcase.

After through inspection I saw no leaks. Gauge was still low so I was going to fill up and continue the trip keeping a close eye on it. When I opened the fuel cap I heard a significant amount of pressure come outs. Then sure enough the fuel gauge was back up to where I expected it to be. I topped off anyway and continued our journey.
This happened throughout the trip though not as severe as the first. I would see the fuel gauge go down and then I would let out the pressure in the fuel tank and it would go back up.

Overall I got great fuel mileage and the trip went well. Has anyone else had this problem and If so what did you do to solve the problem?

Thanks Joe


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Try leaving the fuel cap loose. Gasoline cars will throw a CEL because of the evaporative emissions, but if you've got some weird problem you could leave the cap loose to vent it and it won't throw a CEL because Diesel fuel has much lower evaporative emissions. The ECU isn't programmed to throw a CEL for fuel cap leaks on Diesel vehicles.


----------



## Goodluckgluck (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm guessing your fuel tank vent may be clogged. However it's not uncommon to get a whoosh from my tank when I fill up after I've been driving a while.


----------



## Joe777 (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone.


----------

